# Advice on how to press



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, 

I am a fairly light person, about 133 lbs and 5'7. Right now I am riding 155 capita Mid life Artist. I have been reading some reviews on the Mid life Lost and some seem to find it buttery. But so far as I know, I had to put in hell of an effort to press on this board. Is my technique wrong? I thought you just have to shift your body weight towards the tail. Am I doing something wrong or is this board not a right size for me? 

Thanks


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's because that is an all mountain size you got right now based on your weight. It would be softer compared to someone like me who weighs around 180.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

So should I should get a new board? 

Any recommendation? how about sierrascope 152 or indoor 154 or 152? I heard of a lot feedback about them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I talk about how I learned to tail press.

I ride a 158 2007 Burton Shaun White and I'm 180lbs so my board is considerably stiffer than yours.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/23075-box-help.html


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Get a 150ish board. I ride a 148 and im 140lbs and im probably getting a new board around 150 next year thinking that ill put on a few pounds. Otherwise technique should be a bent front knee straight back leg and throw your weight over your nose and keep it there until you pop out at the end of the rail


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

jeremy86, I weigh about the same as you and ride a Darkstar 152cm. I have no problems pressing with that board. I bet the Sierrascope will be easier to press since its reverse-cambered.

My wife can kind of butter on her current board... She demo-ed a Burton V-rocker board in the same size and was buttering with ease.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

oh ya... it's a lot harder to press with a narrow stance. You can try widening it.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

im about 5`7 and 135lbs, i ride ride machete 152, and its the ideal size for me. 
looks like ur looking into a capita, i think the indoor survival is pretty rad even i havent tried it. the horrorscope would be a good choice for park/kickers, its pretty buttery and flexy but holds up. the sierrascope i a mix of different capita boards with the horrorscope graphs in reversed colors as i understand it. and since capita makes good wood and this is a mixture of a few of theyre boards it has to be great 
get a 150-153 board if its for freestyle


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Its not just about shifting all of your weight, you also have to use your legs to pull the board up off of the snow


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I ride a burton custom 154 (I weigh 180), its sorta stiff. But I got my presses semi-legit. Big tip is to just post up at the bottom and practice pressing.

Focus on finiding the right weight placement and straightning out the trailing leg while compressing the leading leg just right. This is one of those things you just practice and it comes to you...strap in everyday after you get outta bed and hold a press for 5 minutes, do that for a month and you'll be simon chamberlain

Also, if you practice on a stiffer board and then use your board, it might help you out...like how you might practice swinging a heavier bat in baseball right before you hit....I tried nosepressing with my friends Nitro sub-pop and it was ridiculous, the tail was up like 2 feet high


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Its not just about shifting all of your weight, you also have to use your legs to pull the board up off of the snow


When you are learning, you should only shift your weight towards your tail while boning your front leg. This will naturally give your nose a little lift. Once you learn the balance and get a feel for the press, you can start lifting your front leg to get the nose higher. But for stiff boards, it is 90% weight shifting and balancing on your tail with 10% lifting. 

I rode some pure noodles at the test fest the past three days and those boards are very easy to lift. The softer he board, the more you can use the lift technique. Leaning back to press with your weight with your front leg completely boned looks a lot better IMO. I also like to bend my back leg really low and grab the tail while I press too. Super fun.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> When you are learning, you should only shift your weight towards your tail while boning your front leg. This will naturally give your nose a little lift. Once you learn the balance and get a feel for the press, you can start lifting your front leg to get the nose higher. But for stiff boards, it is 90% weight shifting and balancing on your tail with 10% lifting.
> 
> I rode some pure noodles at the test fest the past three days and those boards are very easy to lift. The softer he board, the more you can use the lift technique. Leaning back to press with your weight with your front leg completely boned looks a lot better IMO. I also like to bend my back leg really low and grab the tail while I press too. Super fun.


I have a flexy board board and do both the lean back and lift up thing at the same time it works well. I can get the nose up almost a foot high on some good ones


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seant46 said:


> I have a flexy board board and do both the lean back and lift up thing at the same time it works well. I can get the nose up almost a foot high on some good ones


Yea, that's what I do too. It looks so steeze when you lean back into it. I see a lot of people doing tail presses with very little lean or bend and just pure lifting. Looks boring to me.

The Rome Postermania was pretty noodle. I laughed at how high I got my nose on that board. Some of these boards out there are rindokulously soft. I saw some dude on a Capita (couldn't tell which one) barely trying to lift his front leg and the nose would be so high off the ground. He wasn't even really going yet. He was doing this right after he strapped in. I guess if you like to do rails it is great, but that really isn't practical to take on runs or jumps lol.

Two outstanding boards for 2011:

Burton Custom Flying-V and Easy Livin Flying-V

I'm in love with the rocker between the feet and camber underfoot. Fits my style of riding perfectly (I like to freestyle while free-riding )

Rossignol was pleasantly surprising too. One Magtek and Angus Amtek were sick.


----------

